
(3Blue1Brown) How to solve 2D equations using color - razodactyl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7FxPsqfkOY
======
razodactyl
I highly recommend anyone browse through the videos on this channel,
everything is explained so well and the visuals are amazing.

~~~
greatquux
Yeah I've been on a number theory kick lately. Just became a patreon today.

